# Floating plates on an iron?



## Xanthia (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone know how important floating plates are on a ceramic iron? I want a really inexpensive iron as I don't have curly hair, just frizzy (fine buy plentiful). I've seen the Fudge iron for Â£35, 100% ceramic plates - but I think they're fixed (it doesn't say). Then there's SCP irons which are all over ebay and the net, and those are floating for slightly less. I'm a bit weary about purchasing off-brands!

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

welcome to MuT .. i'm a little lost ... what's floating plates ? do u have a pic ?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

the floating plates just ensure better contact - so thet all the hair you're clamping in there is heated and compressed. Honestly, there isn't really much of a difference results wise. You just might have to go over the section one or twice more at worst if some pieces don't straighten out the first time around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xanthia (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for that, I guess since I'm not actually trying to straighten but control the crazyness of my hair it shouldn't be an issue.

LVA, you can't actually see the floating plates, but good irons such as GHDs and T3's have 'em. I think it just allows the plates to tilt a bit to completely sandwich the hair between them from NYAngel's decription on what they do.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yup -- you pretty much summed it right up~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

